# هل تعلم لماذا لا نصلى صلوات الساعة (صلوات الاجبية) فى أسبوع الآلام؟



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

هل تعلم لماذا لا نصلى صلوات الساعة (صلوات الاجبية) فى أسبوع الآلام؟

لأن الآباء اقتطفوا من سفر المزامير كل ما تنبأ عن الام الرب يسوع، و هى المزامير التى تقرأ قبل كل انجيل فى كل ساعة من ساعات البصخة.

- هل تعلم لماذا تضاء 3 شموع أثناء خدمة صلاة البصخة؟
ذلك رمزا لكلمة "نور" سراج لرجلي كلامك و نور لسبيلي". و نحن فى كل صلاة من البصخة نقرأ نبؤات و مزمور و انجيل فكل شمعه ترمز لقراءة من هذه القراءات الثلاثة.

- هل تعلم لماذا نصلى فى أسبوع البصخة في الخورس الثاني ؟
لأن السيد المسيح صلب على جبل الجلجثة (الإقرانيون) خارج أورشليم. و قد جاء فى الكتاب المقدس "فلنخرج إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره" (عب 13 : 12)

- هل تعلم لماذا تقال طلبات الليل بلا مطانية (سجود) و بالعكس طلبات النهار ؟
لأن المطانية لا تكون إلا فى أثناء الصوم نهارا.

- هل تعلم ما السبب فى صلاة التجنيز التى تقام عقب قداس أحد الشعانين ؟
لأنه فى أيام الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء لا يرفع بخور، فتقام صلاة تجنيز مقدما للذين يموتون أثناء أسبوع الآلام.

- هل تعلم لماذا لا تقام القداسات الالهية أيام الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء في أيام أسبوع البصخة ؟
ذلك لأن خروف الفصح كان يشترى فى اليوم العاشر و يبقى تحت الحفظ الى اليوم الرابع عشر (خر 12 : 36)، حيث أن الخروف يذبح فى اليوم المذكور بين العشاءين. و بما أن يوم السبت كان بدء الفصح فى السنة التى صلب فيها مخلصنا الصالح، فيكون ذبح الخروف يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان بين العشاءين و بما أن مخلصنا له المجد صنع العهد الجديد قبل ذبح خروف فصح اليهود بيوم واحد، فلا تكون ذبيحة فى الأيام من الاثنين الى الأربعاء و في يوم الخميس رسم السيد المسيح سر الشكر.

- هل تعلم لماذا تقال ثوك تى تى جوم ... الخ؟
ذلك لأن هذه الصلاة وردت عدة مرات فى الكتاب المقدس .. منها ما ورد فى سفر الرؤيا عن الأربعة و العشرين شيخا أنهم يضعون أكاليلهم أمام العرش قائلين "أنت مستحق ايها الرب أن تأخذ المجد و الكرامة و القدرة" (رؤ 4 : 11). و قد جاء فى التقليد أن الرب يسوع عندما كان يصلى ببكاء و عرق فى بستان جثيمانى "و ظهر له ملاك يقويه" (لو 22 : 43)

- هل تعلم لماذا لا تقال فقرة "باسوتير إن اغاثوس" اى "مخلصى الصالح" الا فى الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم ثلاثاء البصخة ؟ 
لأن التشاور لصلب الرب يسوع بدأ من ليلة الأربعاء. فعملية الخلاص بدأت من هذا الوقت. لذلك قررت الكنيسة أن يصوم أبناؤها أيام الأربعاء طوال السنة عدا أيام الخماسين لنتذكر أن فى مثل هذا اليوم ذهب الاسخريوطى الى رؤساء الكهنة للتشاور معهم فى تسليم سيده.

- هل تعلم لماذا تمنع قبلة يهوذا ابتداءا من ليلة الأربعاء إلى الانتهاء من خدمة قداس سبت الفرح؟
ذلك لنتذكر "قبلة الخيانة" التى جعلها يهوذا المسلم علامة لتسليم السيد "أبقبلة تسلم ابن الانسان" (لو 22 : 48)

- هل تعلم لماذا لا تقال الفقرة "صلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات .. الى نعم نؤمن .. فى خدمة قداس خميس العهد ؟
ذلك لأنه و إن كانت عملية الفداء قد تمت منذ الف و تسعمائة و ثمانية و ثمانون سنة تقريبا الا أننا نريد أن نكون فى جو أسبوع الآلام . و الى يوم خميس العهد لم يكن يسوع له المجد قد صلب .. فلا نقول صلب عنا .. الخ

- هل تعلم لماذا لا تقال صلاة الصلح فى خدمة قداس خميس العهد؟
ذلك لأن الصلح لم يتم الا بالدم – عاملا الصلح بدم صليبه – فلنذكر أن اللـه احبنا أولا . و اللـه بين محبته لنا لأنه و نحن بعد خطاه مات المسيح لأجلنا. (رو 5 : 8)

- هل تعلم لماذا لا يقال المجمع و لا الترحيم فى خدمة قداس خميس العهد؟
ذلك لأن القديسين لم يدخلوا الفردوس الا بعد الفداء. و قد كان اللص أول من دخل مع يسوع يوم الجمعة العظيمة.. "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس".

- هل تعلم لماذا يأتزر الكاهن بمئزرة أثناء خدمة اللقان يوم خميس العهد؟
ذلك تشبها بالسيد المسيح له المجد الذى وضع هذا الرسم المقدس "قام عن العشاء و خلع ثيابه و أخذ منشفة و اتزر بها ثم صب ماء فى مغسل و ابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ و يمسحهما بالمنشفة التى كان متزرا بها" (يو 13 : 4، 5)

- هل تعلم لماذا توضع صورة الصلبوت فى الوسط يوم الجمعة العظيمة ؟
ذلك لأن الكنيسة تقصد أن تجمع كل الأفكار و الأنظار حول صليب رب المجد الذى به كان الخلاص للبشرية جمعاء. فهو الذى كانت ترمز إليه الحية النحاسية "كما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع ابن الانسان" (يو 3 : 14) و ذلك اتماما لما قاله الرسول بولس "أمام عيونكم قد رسم يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوبا"(غل3 :2)

- هل تعلم لماذا توضع الورود و الرياحين أمام أيقونة الصلبوت ؟
ذلك لأن السيد المسيح أخذ من بستان جثيمانى ، و بأى شىء تشير الكنيسة الى البستان الا بالورود و الرياحين.

- هل تعلم ما هو الطرح الذى يقرأ فى أسبوع البصخة ؟
إن الكنيسة المقدسة تحرص دائما على أن يفهم أبناؤها كل ما يقرأ عليهم من الأقوال الالهية ، فتطرح أمام المؤمنين شرحا مختصرا وافيا لكل انجيل يقرأ فى أسبوع البصخة.

- هل تعلم من هو العبد المملوك؟
يروى لنا التاريخ أحداث سوق النخاسة، حيث كان البشر يباعون و يشترون كالبهائم، و كان السيد حرا فى العبد الذى يشتريه يستعبده الى أن يموت أو يطلقه حرا (يعتقه) متى شاء. و كان بعض العبيد بعد العتق يذهب و يبيع نفسه مرة ثانية لسيد آخر. و مثل هذا العبد الذى يستهين بالحرية كانت عبوديته واجبة على الدوام. و قد وضع علماء الكنيسة أيام العبيد المملوكين ميمر العبد المملوك و هو تشبيه عظيم بين كيف أننا كنا عبيد للـه و أحرار في الوقت ذاته الا أننا بعنا أنفسنا للشيطان فأراد السيد الرب ان يعتقنا و يشترينا لنفسه مرة اخرى، فاشترانا بدمه الكريم "لأنكم اشتريتم بثمن" (1كو6 : 20) الأمر الذى كلفه الشيء الكثير – التجسد و الصلب – فما أروع معاني ميمر العبد المملوك.

- هل تعلم لماذا نضرب الميطانيات يوم الجمعة العظيمة ؟
ذلك أننا نتجه إلى كل جهة من الجهات الأربعة بالسجود للـه لأن اللـه موجود فى كل مكان "أين اذهب من روحك و من وجهك أين اهرب" (مز 139 : 7) فنسجد له شكرا على محبته، إذ أن كل الآلام التى تحملها كانت بسبب خطايانا و لخلاصنا و باتجاهنا الى كل الجهات نعنى أن ذبيحة الصليب كانت لخلاص العالم كله "هكذا أحب اللـه العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية"(يو 3 : 16)

- هل تعلم أن الكنيسة تعلم بأن الأناجيل الأربعة تقرأ فى أيام الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء و الخميس من أسبوع البصخة فتقرأ بشائر متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا كل بشارة فى يوم من الأيام ؟
ذلك لأن حوادث الآلام كتبت في الأربع بشائر باتفاق عجيب و لكي نسمو فى حياتنا الروحية يجب أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية و هي تشهد لي"(يو 5 : 39)

- هل تعلم لماذا نقول عن ليلة سبت الفرح "ليلة أبو غالمسيس"؟
ذلك لأنه فى هذه الليلة نسمع قراءة سفر الرؤيا فى الكنيسة، و أول كلمة فى سفر الرؤيا باللغة اليونانية "ابوكلابسيس" و معناها الرؤية، و قد حرفت الى كلمة "أبو غالمسيس" التى تسمى بها صلاة هذه الليلة المباركة.

الوثائق التاريخية عن صلب المسيح :
اكتشف علماء الآثار أن بيلاطس كان قد كتب تقريرا مطولا عن مدة ولايته، و كان هذا التقرير محفوظا فى سجلات الإمبراطورية الرومانية مرفقا به الحكم الصادر بالصلب. و قد استرشد هؤلاء العلماء بما كتبه مؤرخو الجيل الأول و الثاني المسيحي ..الفيلسوف الشهيد يوستينوس و العلامة ترتليانوس القس. و قد كان الحكم منقوشا على لوح من النحاس الأصفر باللغة العبرية، عثروا عليه مع تقرير بيلاطس و مع رسالة يوليوس والى الجليل ضمن أقباط بقايا مدينة اكويلا من أعمال نابولي عام 1280 للميلاد، و قد أشار المؤرخان المسيحيان السابق ذكرهما الى حفظ هذه الوثائق بالذات و فيما يلي نص هذه الوثائق .
أولا : صورة رسالة يويليوس والى الجليل الى المحفل الروماني :
أيها القيصر شرازينى أمير رومية، بلغني أيها الملك قيصر أنك ترغب فى معرفة ما أنا أخبرك به الآن، فإعلم أنه يوجد فى وقتنا هذا رجل سائر بالفضيلة العظمى يدعى يسوع، و الشعب متخذه بمنزلة نبي الفضيلة، و تلاميذه يقولون انه ابن اللـه خالق السموات و الأرض و بهما وجد و يوجد فيهما. فبالحقيقة أيها الملك أنه يوميا يسمع عن يسوع هذا أشياء غريبة.. فيقيم الموتى و يشفى المرضى بكلمة واحدة. و هو إنسان بقوام معتدل ذو منظر جميل للغاية له هيبة بهية جدا حتى من نظر إليه يلتزم أن يحبه و يخافه، و شعره بغاية الاستواء متدرجا على اذنيه، و من ثم الى كتفه بلون ترابى إنما اكثر ضياء. و فى جبينه غرة كعادة الناصريين. ثم جبينه مسطوح و إنما بهج، و وجهه بغير تجاعيد بمنخار معتدل و فم بلا عيب. و أما منظره فهو رائق و مستر و عيناه كأشعة الشمس و لا يمكن لإنسان أن يحدق النظر فى وجهه نظرا لطلعة ضيائه. فحينما يوبخ يرهب و متى أرشد أبكى، و يجتذب الناس الى محبته. تراه فرحا و قد قيل عنه أنه ما نظر قط ضاحكا بل بالحرى باكيا. و ذراعاه و يداه هى بغاية اللطافة و الجمال. ثم أنه بالمفاوضة يأثر كثيرين و إنما مفاوضته نادرة، و بوقت المفاوضة يكون بغاية الاحتشام، فيخال بمنظره و شخصه أنه هو الرجل الأجمل و يشبه كثيرا لأمه التى هى أحسن ما وجد بين نساء تلك النواحي. ثم أنه من جهة العلوم أذهل مدينة أورشليم بأسرها لأنه يفهم كافة العلوم بدون أن يدرس شيئا منها البتة. و يمشى حافيا عريان الرأس نظير المجانين، فكثيرون إذ يرونه يهزأون به، لكن بحضرته و التكلم معه يرجف و يذهل. و قيل أنه لم يسمع قط عن مثل هذا الانسان فى التخوم.
و بالحقيقة كما تأكدت من العبرانيين، أنه ما سمع قط روايات علمية كمثل ما نعلم عن يسوع هذا. و كثيرون من علماء اليهود يعتبرونه إلها و يعتقدون به، و كثيرون غيرهم يبغضونه و يقولون أنه مضاد لشرائع جلالتك، فترى فى قلقا من هؤلاء العبرانيين الأردياء، و يقال أنه ما أحزن أحدا قط بل بالعكس يخبر عنه اولئك الذين عرفوه و اختبروه أنهم حصلوا منه على انعامات كلية وصحى تامة. و إنى بكليتي ممتثل لطاعتك و لإتمام أوامر عظمتك و جلالتك.
يوليوس ستوس والى اليهودية


صورة الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا :
فى السنة السابعة عشرة من حكم الإمبراطور طيباريوس الموافق لليوم الخامس و العشرين من شهر آذار، بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة فى عهد الحبرين حنان و قيافا، حكم بيلاطس والى ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء فى دار ندوة مجمع البروتوريين، على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا، بناء على الشهادات الكثيرة البينة المقدمة من الشعب المثبتة أن يسوع الناصري :
1- مضل يسوق الناس الى الضلال
2- أنه يغرى الناس على الشغب و الهياج
3- أنه عدو الناموس
4- أنه يدعو نفسه ابن اللـه
5- أنه يدعو نفسه ملك إسرائيل
6- أنه دخل الهيكل و معه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل
فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطى كونيتيوس كرينليوس قائد المئة الأولى أن يأتى بيسوع الى المحل المعد لقتله، و عليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتصدى لتنفيذ هذا الحكم فقيرا كان أم غنيا.​


----------



## enass (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا اخي على المعلومات الرائعة

الرب يباركك*


----------



## maryanne_omega (26 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات رائعة  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  
  فعلا الرب يسوع ابرع جمال من بنى البشر


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

enass قال:


> *شكرا اخي على المعلومات الرائعة*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*


 
مرسىىى على مرووورك يا اناس ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

maryanne_omega قال:


> معلومات رائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> فعلا الرب يسوع ابرع جمال من بنى البشر


 
مرسىىى على مرووورك يا ماريان ​


----------



## صوت الرب (26 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات رائعة و جديدة بالنسبة لي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا صوت الرب 
اتمنى اكون افدتك ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع رائع يا كوكو ميرسي على الموضوع 
اذكرنى في صلاتك​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع رائع يا كوكو ميرسي على الموضوع 
اذكرنى في صلاتك​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

صلوات العدرا والقديسين 
مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## bara_toha (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد معلومات جميلة جدا وهامة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررسى على مرووورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

